
Regsvr32/64 flaw allows remote code execution on Windows 7/8/10 - djsumdog
http://bgr.com/2016/04/25/windows-10-applocker-security-issue/
======
nickadam
Bypassing AppLocker is not remote code execution. Executing remote code maybe,
but not remote code execution. You still have to trick the end user into
running something.

